# Is anybody using a single motorized fader controller?



## MexicanBreed (Apr 4, 2021)

There are not many threads on one motorized fader controllers. I understand that most users here are concerned more with faders for expression control, so my question is if this kind of controllers are not that useful for mixing midi based music. 

I got an X Touch One recently because of space and, although it is well made and all, I was just recently able to reproduce some of its functionality on TouchOSC. Now I am on the fence about keeping it and would like to hear other people's thoughts. I do like the physical touch, but it seems a lot of money and gear if I can make my own and use a tablet or even a phone.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 4, 2021)

I like having motorized faders. They give me a visual representation of whatever parameters they are representing, whether it be mixer levels, send levels, or automation values. 
You can do the same with a tablet. The size factor cones into play here. My XTouch Universal takes up so much space on my desk. 
It's up to you to decide if you can live with the faders on the screen of your tablet versus an honest to god physical fader to touch and move.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 4, 2021)

Yeah, I like having the fader as well, although I would still need to use something for the expression side. I'm a beginner and I'd like to know if others find them useful, so thanks for you reply. I'm wondering if I should keep it and learn from the beginning with it, or if it's worthwhile to pursue TouchOSC. Seems I can find people on both camps. One huge benefit with the tablet is that I can make my own templates including expression control, and the fader has the benefit of being physical and allowing for more fine control, it seems.


----------



## TheNorseman (Apr 4, 2021)

For mixing? Overrated mouse replacement.


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 4, 2021)

If you do want to ride multiple channels at once, and / or ride faders while keeping your eyes on picture, there is no substitute for motorized faders. 

Not everyone needs that capability, but using the computer's pointing device to grab one on-screen fader at a time, or using a touchscreen where one needs to keep looking down at the touchscreen to see what faders are being grabbed, present serious usability issues in many situations.

An X-Touch or other MCU-compatible 8-fader unit is a great choice.


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 5, 2021)

I use a Faderport16 and really enjoy it especially for a quick first mix balance and automations...
Don't really use many other function on it as the integration is not that tight with Cubase...


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 5, 2021)

I love the motorization. Cant do without.


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm using an icon platform x+. I primarily bought it for expression control, but I've found it's pretty useful to have 3 faders farthest right for cc1, 11, 104(vibrato), and I'm now using the other 5 along with an s1 for mixing and it's working g out really quite nicely. Was a good recommendatio from the good people of VI-C 🙂


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 5, 2021)

I have an Avid Dock and love the motorised fader. I’ve also used the S1 (actually two of them totally 16 motorised faders plus the fader from the Dock) and absolutely loved it. When I can afford it, I’ll definitely buy an S1.


----------



## Mishabou (Apr 5, 2021)

If you mix a lot, a good tactile controller is indispensable. 

It took me a while before investing in an Avid S6, like most people I thought they were overpriced and somewhat a glorified mouse. I couldn't be more wrong.

As already mentioned by others, in order to ride/automate several parameters at once, you need a controller. But the real magic happens once you develop tactile memory, it's like playing an instrument really.

I basically got back my investment within a year, that's how much it has helped/sped up my work flow, probably the best ROI piece in my studio.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback. However, after reading some of the replies, those of you who mention devices with plenty of faders, do you see a similar value in having just one? Of course, I couldn't write automation to different parameters at once with just the one.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 5, 2021)

I use a single fader PreSonus faderport (bought it because I do not have the physical space for an eight or sixteen), and I found it easy to adapt.
For my modest applications, I've found that it is more precise.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 5, 2021)

Jiffster said:


> I'm using an icon platform x+. I primarily bought it for expression control, but I've found it's pretty useful to have 3 faders farthest right for cc1, 11, 104(vibrato), and I'm now using the other 5 along with an s1 for mixing and it's working g out really quite nicely. Was a good recommendatio from the good people of VI-C 🙂


I´ve been eyeing the M+ for a long time. I like especially its small footprint. If I got it from Thomann, even with shipping it would come out to be around $100-$150 more than what I´m paying for the X-Touch One...and it would do both mixing and expression. 

Do you find it comfortable to grab the three faders with one hand when doing expression?


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 5, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I use a single fader PreSonus faderport (bought it because I do not have the physical space for an eight or sixteen), and I found it easy to adapt.
> For my modest applications, I've found that it is more precise.


Space is one of the things I´m considering as well, absolutely. I think I could use just the one fader for many things, just not for expression. 8 faders seem a little overkil, at least now. Do you have another solution for controlling expression parameters?


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 5, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> I´ve been eyeing the M+ for a long time. I like especially its small footprint. If I got it from Thomann, even with shipping it would come out to be around $100-$150 more than what I´m paying for the X-Touch One...and it would do both mixing and expression.
> 
> Do you find it comfortable to grab the three faders with one hand when doing expression?


Sure. It's comfy. They're pretty long travel faders, so for some expressions it'd be impossible to use all 3. If anything, they're maybe a tiiiiiiny bit too far apart, but it's not a big issue for me.


----------



## FrankieD (Apr 5, 2021)

I used a motorized DigiDesign Pro Control for 20 years until Avid stop supporting it in 2017. The other composers I worked with's comments were: I really need that.

Now I cross graded to two Avid S1's and an Avid Dock. It is almost as functional as my Pro Control. I couldn't imagine working without it. 

My producer friend says he prefers manually drawing automation for more precision. 

Obviously I do a lot of audio recording and mixing. I do just as much midi template work. 

If you have to go fast, motorized faders are great for rough mixing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 5, 2021)

Softube Console 1 Fader. 10 faders, far smaller than even 8 fader units out there, brilliantly integrates with Studio One and Cubase. Was surprised how much I use it but it is so fast for balancing work.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Softube Console 1 Fader. 10 faders, far smaller than even 8 fader units out there, brilliantly integrates with Studio One and Cubase. Was surprised how much I use it but it is so fast for balancing work.


Deceptive name, lol. So...not a single fader, but 10!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 5, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> Deceptive name, lol. So...not a single fader, but 10!


Ha, yes. 10 faders - which is also nice given you usually get 8. Plus with the Console 1 plugin, you get drive and character plus low/hi cut. And I control the Sends on each track. You also have the ability to group tracks to make it work a bit like VCAs. I also have the regular Console 1 right next to it so I get the full channel strip experience on every track, all controlled via hardware.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 6, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Softube Console 1 Fader. 10 faders, far smaller than even 8 fader units out there, brilliantly integrates with Studio One and Cubase. Was surprised how much I use it but it is so fast for balancing work.


But it doesnt work as generic CC Controller, right?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 6, 2021)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> But it doesnt work as generic CC Controller, right?


Technically I think you can make it work somehow, but that would completely defeat the purpose.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 9, 2021)

Well...I think the X Touch One is going back. I got TouchOSC working for the most part, although the connection with the bridge is kind of cruddy. Since I got that working I got buyer's remorse, lol. Maybe I got it in the first place because it makes the desk look "legit", but after seeing so many working with a tablet or even a Nanokontrol, I find it difficult to justify to myself. Oh well, maybe in the future in case the tablet just doesn't work out for me.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 13, 2021)

Jiffster said:


> I'm using an icon platform x+. I primarily bought it for expression control, but I've found it's pretty useful to have 3 faders farthest right for cc1, 11, 104(vibrato), and I'm now using the other 5 along with an s1 for mixing and it's working g out really quite nicely. Was a good recommendatio from the good people of VI-C 🙂


Question: Although I understand they're not exactly the same model, I've seen enough comments regarding the brightness of the M+ as to be curious. Do you find the lights in the x+ to be overly bright?


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 13, 2021)

N


MexicanBreed said:


> Question: Although I understand they're not exactly the same model, I've seen enough comments regarding the brightness of the M+ as to be curious. Do you find the lights in the x+ to be overly bright?


Not at all. Barely notice them to be honest.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 14, 2021)

Just checked this morning when I got to the studio but the only lights the x+ has the way I have mine set up is a tiny red light at the top of each chan strip that lights up when you touch the fader. Other than that, chan 8, 7 & 6 are set up for the usual cc11, 21, 1 - no lights. 

Platform x+ fully operational in the image attached





As others have said, small gripes with getting it set up, but 30 mins max and you're good to go.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice! I appreciate you taking the time to post the Pic. I had understood there was no way to deal with the light, but as you say, small gripes.


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 14, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> Nice! I appreciate you taking the time to post the Pic. I had understood there was no way to deal with the light, but as you say, small gripes.


Maybe the M+ is different. The software to customise the M+ and the X+ is exactly the same and, it's true, there's no control in there over the lights specifically. I use an S1 for mixing, so even the x+ is just way more than I need as an expression controller, but I really like the long travel faders, even if it does mean "grabbing" one can be tricky distance-wise in some circumstances - but again, small gripes


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 15, 2021)

Recieved a Faderfox MX12. Great Controller. Easy to program and the Faders feel perfect, smooth and just the right friction. I think i tend towards 60mm for CC stuff.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 15, 2021)

I've seen those. Nice, but too much expense for me. Hope you like it!


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 15, 2021)

Jiffster said:


> I'm using an icon platform x+. I primarily bought it for expression control, but I've found it's pretty useful to have 3 faders farthest right for cc1, 11, 104(vibrato), and I'm now using the other 5 along with an s1 for mixing and it's working g out really quite nicely. Was a good recommendatio from the good people of VI-C 🙂


Thanks. Will the x+ actually playback CC information on the moving faders? I can never find information on this one critical aspect. I know you can ride a CC fader on it, but will it "playback" your moves after you do them, and is it touch sensitive so you can touch it for corrections like the volume faders are?


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 16, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Thanks. Will the x+ actually playback CC information on the moving faders? I can never find information on this one critical aspect. I know you can ride a CC fader on it, but will it "playback" your moves after you do them, and is it touch sensitive so you can touch it for corrections like the volume faders are?


Nope - despite them being two-way motorised faders in mix mode, it's one-way traffic on cc automation front I'm afraid!

As I say though, using the unit in mix mode, it both plays back and live tracks as you move faders in your daw, so maybe it could be possible?  I haven't found a way to do it for cc automation though.

Having said that, I'm not sure I'd want it to...?


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 16, 2021)

Ok, I'm back with a more technical question. I'm considering getting the X Touch One again mainly for mixing. I found another controller which is dedicated to midi cc, so the Behringer would be mostly a control surface and the occasional use of its long fader for something else, while I'd use the other for expression.

I should add I'm a beginner and I think I'd be mostly working with midi, if that makes any difference. I really have no idea if multiple faders are better suited.

My technical question is if one fader surfaces are useful enough for mixing.

This would be the combo:




+





To me this seems very sensible, both for usability and desk space. However, I find so many opinions on the benefits of multiple faders for mixing that I'm still undecided.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Usb-and-Din-Midi-Controller-3-Faders-programable-CC-Channel-Range-DAW-SYNTH-V2/224422003566?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D83f8fe213e6f4f7e9b3a62abb68995b8%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26mehot%3Dnone%26sd%3D193927800056%26itm%3D224422003566%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057%26brand%3DUnbranded&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Acc0a5fd2-9ed0-11eb-afa1-fee3f2960806%7Cparentrq%3Adb834a361780a4b4f31b4d5affdf9277%7Ciid%3A1 (Expression controller)


----------



## Pietro (Apr 29, 2021)

For mixing, one fader isn't really useful, unless by mixing you mean just setting up volume of a selected channel when working on it. And before buying, you have to check if the controller will follow your channel selection.

I bought a Platform M+ about a year ago and love it, because I work with picture a lot and having the ability to quickly adjust dialogue, sound fx or music guide is something that I can't live without now. That said, this controller won't follow your channel selection, which for me is the desired feature. You can switch between "banks" by using the arrow buttons on the device - which is basically just moving up or down the mixconsole by one or 8 channels. And the master volume is super useful again, when working with picture. 

If you have Platform X+, I'm not 100% sure, but I suppose you can program the knob press to work as the bank flip buttons. If I knew, I'd go for X+ instead of M+, as I don't ever use any other buttons and the jog wheel.

One note, you can't do CC and mixing at the same time with this device. You need to restart it each time when changing mode and reconnect with your DAW. Which can take a moment.

- Piotr


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks Piotr. I'm not professional composer. I got the X Touch One because of space and because I'm learning the DAW at the same time. It does follow track selection, so at least that is sorted out. I'm using Reaper and a plug-in called Realearn, which let's me define parameters and modifiers, so the fader (and any other element) can be redefined. 

You raise a point which interests me. You say one fader is not really useful for mixing unless it means selecting the volume of a channel. What did you mean by mixing? 

Another point: I have already been able to redefine the fader to control a parameter within Kontakt, and I do see it is smoother than using the mod wheel or a pedal. Is it really that necessary to have a second fader to manipulate a second parameter at the same time? I see everyone goes back to redrawing with a mouse.


----------



## TheNorseman (Apr 29, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> You raise a point which interests me. You say one fader is not really useful for mixing unless it means selecting the volume of a channel. What did you mean by mixing?


He means what he means. If you're mixing with only one fader then you might as well just use your mouse.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 29, 2021)

Very useful. How about letting the man speak for himself? If that were the case, then other one fader controllers wouldn't exist, if they were useless.


----------



## StillLife (May 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Softube Console 1 Fader. 10 faders, far smaller than even 8 fader units out there, brilliantly integrates with Studio One and Cubase. Was surprised how much I use it but it is so fast for balancing work.


I am also considering this one, in combination with the original Console 1. But how do you get around on it without scribble strips?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 5, 2021)

StillLife said:


> I am also considering this one, in combination with the original Console 1. But how do you get around on it without scribble strips?


I have console tape on it to mark numbers 1-20 (1|11, 2|12, etc). That makes it very quick to correlate the fader number to the Console 1 On Screen Display (which you want to be using). Would scribble strips be nice? Sure, but the size of the unit would be larger then. Do I miss them? Not really. Most scribble strips are too small to show the full track names anyway.


----------

